
Show HN: A site I made to donate 10k mosquito nets to charity - justicz
https://giveanet.org/
======
justicz
Hi HN! I was researching charities a while ago when I came across this
excellent presentation by the founder of the Against Malaria Foundation, Rob
Mather:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5wr3u8Gjwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5wr3u8Gjwg)

During the Q&A at the end, Rob mentioned an idea for a website that would make
it really easy for anyone to donate just a single net. This is the result of
me building that site + reaching out to AMF!

Also the source for giveanet.org is here (just vanilla js, go, postgres):
[https://github.com/justicz/giveanet](https://github.com/justicz/giveanet)

